
Herb Stempel, who ‘took a dive’ in a 1950s US TV quiz show scandal – obituary - rmason
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/obituaries/2020/06/09/herb-stempel-contestant-took-dive-1950s-us-television-quiz-show/
======
rmason
He took the dive and the producers cheated him out of what they promised. He
complained to a newspaper and initially wasn't believed. Then he's conned out
of his winnings in an investment scheme.

